# Could be shearing



## scrappile (Jan 1, 2013)

Tried with hot plate , heat gun and fumes and just not into it so I put a stainless piece In the vise , about little more than an eight thick, board on edge and hammer time,.. 

pan catching , bot really many chips after the gold traces,..






Heat gun lot of chips are topless on a test board,


----------



## Smack (Jan 1, 2013)

I like you putting pictures up in your posts but your posts are vague at best, you should explain what you want to do, what your actually doing and what you hope to achieve.


----------



## Geo (Jan 1, 2013)

on boards with gold traces, i always shear and then soak in hcl to remove the solder as best it can.


----------



## scrappile (Jan 1, 2013)

It's just some old HP boards that I guess the traces are platede and would act like fingers , with a few more things,??

first pictures are with most off of them, and close ups look like the traces didn't suffer too much.

this picture is a trace I pulled off. Thanks Geo , so get rid of solder & then get rid of base metal to get foils,...??




Not ready to do any , so Tips are welcome because have not collected any thing in a few years and even then Gold wasn't a thought. 

plan is chips from rest of boards, pick the ones to do whole , then study up to see which order to do in. if that makes sense,..

have few fingers, boards gold pads and traces, some chips and gold plated things, ..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Smack said:


> I like you putting pictures up in your posts but your posts are vague at best, you should explain what you want to do, what your actually doing and what you hope to achieve.



scrappile,

I agree and was thinking similar thoughts. The photos are high quality but who cares? What value do they have with no discussion from you? What does this stuff yield? How do YOU process it? Everybody here has seen stuff like this this before. Nothing you've given so far is really informative. I've looked back at a lot of your posts and, with few exceptions, the amount of real information you've provided is nearly zero. It's like you're just wasting our time and occupying a lot of unnecessary space.


----------



## scrappile (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks , 

Don't know what they yeild , still reading on which process for them, saw talk about thickness and tried a bill on edge , some about pins, posted a link to webflis and of course got somebody else bothered,. instead a lot of nitric questions I was thinking that putting them up and when I knew enough to do them I could pull it up then.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 2, 2013)

Heck, you should see my piles....messess...
If I posted pics, no one would have a clue what or where they came from.
I have plated things from even higher end curling irons and hair dryers. Who knew some of these expensive hair appliances had anything?...
I get cheap auction lot boxes from all kinds of houshold type sources so I've destryoed/ scrapped just about everything and save anything that has something hiding from site...
Posting pics would not only confuse others, I'd probably never find the pics again to add info...

BS.
Someday, I'll have time to go through the, soon to be, mountains of who knows what...


----------



## scrappile (Jan 3, 2013)

some 

LCD Boards






Edited to add,

I had planned on getting detailed questions about some different types of boards I have, to ask on steps needed to process them.

Example would be the red arrows are traces under a layer of the board, Will these need to be removed by chemical, have seen many problems from others that put whole boards in, still looking for ways to tell material that should be removed,...


----------



## kdaddy (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone didn't get the hint. :roll:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 3, 2013)

Scrappile,

I hate repeating this. More worthless posts from you. I'm really ready to ban you. You've had two strikes, at least.


----------



## scrappile (Jan 4, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> Scrappile,
> 
> I hate repeating this. More worthless posts from you. I'm really ready to ban you. You've had two strikes, at least.


 

Chris,

I'm sorry for that last post here and in the Types of PM section, it was uncalled for and I should not have done either one, 


Keith


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2013)

Another thing Kieth, if it's Red don't submit your post. This means, when you spell a word incorrectly it will be underlined in Red and you should do your best to have the correct spelling before submitting. For example you spelled "bot" for "but", so if you don't know how to spell a word you can click and drag over the word then right click on the word, you may have to right click 2 or 3 times to get a list of words that are similar to pop up then chose the correct word. I for one am having a hard time with your posts, it's the spelling combined with poor grammar that makes my head hurt.


----------



## scrappile (Jan 5, 2013)

Another thing Kieth, 




Try Keith, 

and what red are you talking about , 


Example would be the red arrows are traces under a layer of the board,


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 5, 2013)

Concerning the traces with red arrows pointing to them, are they really under a layer of the board or are they just covered with solder mask? Solder mask is easy to get rid of using NaOH, water, and some heat.


----------



## Geo (Jan 5, 2013)

when you find boards that have gold traces showing, its always a good idea to scratch off a small section of the green solder mask to see if the gold extends under the mask.


----------



## Smack (Jan 5, 2013)

The misspelling of your name was no accident and don't be insulted by it, just wanted to make sure I had your attention and see if you would correct me on the misspelling. Now that we have corrected each other, another thing you can do is copy and past your post into Word and spell check it there before you submit, if you don't have Word you could use your email. Trying Keith.....feels great.


----------



## scrappile (Jan 5, 2013)

bswartzwelder said:


> Concerning the traces with red arrows pointing to them, are they really under a layer of the board or are they just covered with solder mask? Solder mask is easy to get rid of using NaOH, water, and some heat.




Thanks, had to go check the board, 

seems to be a single layer board and did come off with scratching it, so I was calling it wrong,.
Thanks again because it will help in sorting material,..


----------



## scrappile (Jan 5, 2013)

Geo said:


> when you find boards that have gold traces showing, its always a good idea to scratch off a small section of the green solder mask to see if the gold extends under the mask.


 Thank you Geo,

Had to check the board , it does seem the same from pad to the trace, 
the yellows are for solder points you already mentioned need to be removed


----------



## scrappile (Jan 6, 2013)

Smack said:


> Another thing Kieth, if it's Red don't submit your post. This means, when you spell a word incorrectly it will be underlined in Red and you should do your best to have the correct spelling before submitting. For example you spelled "bot" for "but", so if you don't know how to spell a word you can click and drag over the word then right click on the word, you may have to right click 2 or 3 times to get a list of words that are similar to pop up then chose the correct word. I for one am having a hard time with your posts, it's the spelling combined with poor grammar that makes my head hurt.




Definition: 
An inflammatory Internet post that corrects the spelling in another post, usually as a way of attacking the writer rather than responding to the writer's point.


I found this definition interesting and thought I might share it. Also will decline the offer of software, nothing personal, I have found it best to avoid The Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) scan finding something .


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2013)

scrappile said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing Kieth, if it's Red don't submit your post. This means, when you spell a word incorrectly it will be underlined in Red and you should do your best to have the correct spelling before submitting. For example you spelled "bot" for "but", so if you don't know how to spell a word you can click and drag over the word then right click on the word, you may have to right click 2 or 3 times to get a list of words that are similar to pop up then chose the correct word. I for one am having a hard time with your posts, it's the spelling combined with poor grammar that makes my head hurt.
> ...



Keith, try not to get offended when others correct spelling or grammar as it often helps clarify topics and responses. most members get critiqued on most everything they post.spelling errors can cause confusion and when we are talking about processes and chemicals that can maim or kill, our meaning needs to be as clear as it can be.normally, new members are admonished about spelling errors by a moderator unless English is not your first language. since you appear to be american, that exception would not apply to you. there are several different ways to check your spelling.one is typing your post out in your computers notepad or word processor and using spell check.then copy and paste. i have an eighth grade education (something im not proud of) but being literate is something im proud of but even i have to use spell check sometimes.


----------



## butcher (Jan 7, 2013)

scrappile,

My post here is because,
I have been contacted by a member about an offer to help you on this forum (with your spelling problem) made to you in a private email.

You made this private email between you and the other member public, a private Email trying to help you do better and look better on the forum, When you posted the private email on open forum and commented about it you made this member feel like you done it to spite him.

I do not like getting involved in these types of problems between members (I do not have time, and we have too many members).

What is said in private should be kept in private.

Since you have made this public and brought it to my attention, to your bad spelling, I will respond on my thoughts on your spelling.

As a member here on the forum you are expected to do your best to make your posts as accurate as you possibly can, with what you say and how you say it.

Misinformation is dangerous.
Spelling mistakes, or sloppy writing could also be dangerous.

We are dealing with chemicals which one letter in its name misspelled will make a big difference of what the chemical actually is and how it will react.

We expect you to do the best you can, this includes using spell check if that is what you need to make your posts clear.

We are trying to learn a field of professional science, so we are expected to act like professionals to the best of our ability.

Note the title of this thread I assume it to also be misspelled, what are we shearing sheep?
Then also what is this thread about, what good has it done to improve our education, of learning to recover or refine valuable metals, this topic and thread, all of this seems to be wasting valuable forum space, and time, and you also are starting to look like you are wasting our time, this is not good, we are not just a chit chat forum, if you just wish to chit chat you can find someplace else to do that, work on your spelling and study the information provided, share something when you have something worth saying, but stop wasting our time, or you can very well find you are overextending your welcome on the forum. 

Note: I used word program to spell check my message to you.


----------

